

Ask HN: Which Ruby on Rails Book? - milestinsley

Obviously there are great online resources, but I'd like to crack the spine and smell the pages of an actual book.<p>-I'm new to Ruby, but a fast learner.<p>-I've had enough of PHP.<p>-I understand object orientated coding and MVC design principles.<p>-I want something that gets me up to speed on the idiosyncrasies of Ruby and the Rails framework.<p>Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :)<p>Edit: Formatting
======
terrellm
Last Fall I bought Agile Web Development with Rails
([http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-development-
with...](http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-development-with-rails-
third-edition)) and found it to be very helpful in transitioning from .Net to
Rails. Based on how you describe your experience, you would do fine with this
book.

There are a few more basic books, however, I didn't want to read 500 pages
just to learn how to build a blog.

I also recommend watching some of the Peep Code videos as they go more into
depth on specific topics.

~~~
milestinsley
Thanks. This looks great. It's exactly the sort of thing I am looking for as I
too don't want waste time re-learning the basics!

------
awa
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-
ra...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/55574/learning-ruby-on-rails)

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/83784/rails-books>

------
scorchin
In all honesty, read through _why's (poignant) guide to ruby first to
understand the basics of Ruby and read some cool comics along the way.

Once you're happy you've got a good footing in Ruby (will only take an
afternoon+evening to read and try the examples) you can go for one of the many
"Rails" books that are likely to be recommended here.

<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

Crunchy Bacon!

~~~
milestinsley
This guide is excellent. Reading it now!

Thanks for the tip!

